# Nina not well



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina has never been sick. However this week she has been on an antibiotic and steroid since last Friday for a throat infection. In terms of the throat, she seems much better. She had a cough which made me take her to vet but not kennel cough, more of a high up irritation and the vet saw that her throat was inflamed. All the while she has been fine in herself, same Nina! Anyway, I digress... Last two days:

Yesterday evening - ate grass and came inside and vomited. Was fine. 
Tonight - present time - she has been outside eating grass for 10 minutes, we've tried to get her in but she wants to eat grass. I'm usually in the let nature take it's course camp but I'm thinking of picking her up and bringing her in. No doubt she will be sick again. Ok as I type she had just brought herself back in. 

Nina has never been sick or had poo problems even as a pup. Although still no poo problems, just eating grass and sick last night and eating grass tonight again. Has eaten all her meals with vigour and not being sick after eating or anything. 
Lola doesn't get sick either so I'm not used to tummy upsets. 

So any thoughts? I'm not convinced it's her medications as the sickness has only started. Also she is on day 14 of her third season - has never been ill during a season.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm antibiotics can cause sickness but I would have expected it to start earlier. 

When Molly is ill and wants to grass eat I let her to a certain degree then bring her back in - she has got me up in the night a few times though to either eat more grass or be sick. 

Hopefully it is just a slight bug she has picked up and she will be much better in the morning. I don't worry too much about occasional sickness as long as eating and more importantly drinking OK.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be the antibiotics making her feel acidic due to the internal flora and fauna being destroyed. Her way of sorting it. Try not to worry too much. Get well soon Nina.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you 2nd. She's still herself. She seemed like she needed to eat the grass. She's still not been sick yet though since coming back inside.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marilyn. I think I'm concerned just because it is so unlike her. In 18 months she's never had an upset.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor nina - I have no expert advice or experience to offer - just well wishes and hugs that she is soon much better and back to herself soon xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little pumpkin...
I hope Nina is soon feeling 100%. 
Kiki occasionally does the obsessive grass eating thing, for less reason than poor Nina - who is coping with raging hormones and fighting off a bug and the imbalance caused by the effects of the antibiotics.
Of course dogs always do things to worry us at a weekend. If you are more concerned in the morning does your vet do a Saturday morning clinic?
Please let us know how she is - I'll be worrying, otherwise.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best wishes to poor Nina that this gets sorted soon. Have you walked anywhere different? Has she eaten anything different? Been exposed to any new dogs? It sounds like a bug to me, hopefully she'll recover quickly with lots of TLC.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

My husband, whose family have always had dogs, maintain dogs only eat grass when they feel unwell and they somehow know the grass makes them sick.

Bailey ate loads of grass at the summer and vomited next day. I maintained it was the grass that made her sick, my husband said she must have been unwell to eat it!

Just make sure she is drinking loads of water and if she is not wanting to drink spoon feed it into her. Dogs dehydrate too quickly as I found out at summer.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh lots of well wishes from here! Maybe try some probiotics? Probably a mixture of horrid hormonal, buggy, anti-biotic, steroids things - I bet she's never had all at once and is a bit mixed up poor love xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor little pumpkin...
> I hope Nina is soon feeling 100%.
> Kiki occasionally does the obsessive grass eating thing, for less reason than poor Nina - who is coping with raging hormones and fighting off a bug and the imbalance caused by the effects of the antibiotics.
> Of course dogs always do things to worry us at a weekend. If you are more concerned in the morning does your vet do a Saturday morning clinic?
> Please let us know how she is - I'll be worrying, otherwise.


I know Marzi - poor little Bean but in usual Nina style, nothing annoys her, she's still her loving, lively, bubbly, cuddly, cuteness, playful, calm (perfect dog ) self! 

So after the grass eating last night, there has been no vomiting 

Up this morning, bounded downstairs (doing her excited I love the world and my mummies screech) and outside. Pee and normal poo, then ate her breakfast. On Saturdays we go back to bed with coffees and the girls come too, we snuggle. So she is currently in her usual position all curled up with her head on my lap snoozing. It's funny because they know on Saturday mornings that no one is going to work when we make fresh coffee and start heading upstairs - Nina especially gets very excited that everyone is staying home  

Anyway sorry for the digression there. Bottom line is she seems okay, but I'm wondering if she needs to vomit up the grass or will it just pass through in one of those stringy poos you lot were talking about a couple of weeks ago - I think Marilyn (Cat53) referred to it as an alternative pearl necklace?  Her morning poo had no signs of grass!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Probably the string of pearls. We get that a lot. What fun we have pulling it out.
It's like a magician pulling flags of all nations from a top hat. Oh the joys of dog ownership.
How nice that you get a snuggly Saturday morning. I got up because the monster was whingeing and thought she needed company but now she's gone back to her bed and left me by myself. Ungrateful cur.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Probably the string of pearls. We get that a lot. What fun we have pulling it out.
> It's like a magician pulling flags of all nations from a top hat. Oh the joys of dog ownership.
> How nice that you get a snuggly Saturday morning. I got up because the monster was whingeing and thought she needed company but now she's gone back to her bed and left me by myself. Ungrateful cur.


Will look forward to that then... Not! 

What's Mazza up to, or is she the monster? 

These two will just snuggle until I decide we are getting up. They don't seem to mind leaving their walk until later on a Saturday. As long as they get up at 7:30 for a pee/poo and breakfast they are happy.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Will look forward to that then... Not!
> 
> What's Mazza up to, or is she the monster?


Maz is still in bed - Though not for long. Poppy is at the bottom of the stairs growling to get Maz's attention. She doesn't feel she's getting her full days ration of attention. We've got ourselves a right little spoilt brat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Maz is still in bed - Though not for long. Poppy is at the bottom of the stairs growling to get Maz's attention. She doesn't feel she's getting her full days ration of attention. We've got ourselves a right little spoilt brat.


You and popster should join her for a snuggle, or perhaps popster won't settle down for a snuggle, too much to get on with


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad she seems fine and no sickness - hopefully that is all over and she will now be fine 

Molly eats grass anyway - just a nibble here and there and most dogs I have had have done this especially in the spring when the new fresh grass comes through. Molly specialises in the occasional stringy poo 

She seems to want to do the mad frantic grass eating when her tummy is upset and she feels sick, sometimes she is sick after this but not always so presumably sometimes it settles her.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You and popster should join her for a snuggle, or perhaps popster won't settle down for a snuggle, too much to get on with


It was anal beads Ruth, pearl necklaces are quite another phenomenon 

I reckon Poppy was confused this morning because we didn't go to work but neither did we put the ruck sacks on and go out for the day (which just lately has been our routine on days off, she'll have to wait for tomorrow because that's the plan!) Glad to hear Nina seems sorted xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> It was anal beads Ruth, pearl necklaces are quite another phenomenon
> 
> I reckon Poppy was confused this morning because we didn't go to work but neither did we put the ruck sacks on and go out for the day (which just lately has been our routine on days off, she'll have to wait for tomorrow because that's the plan!) Glad to hear Nina seems sorted xx


Whoops! I made a bit of a boob with that one didn't i?  I will await the anal beads then so!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well done though, now this thread has gone the way of all threads ....to the gutter


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Well done though, now this thread has gone the way of all threads ....to the gutter


And we didn't even need Tracey to help!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So glad Nina is herself again. I've taken Rufus and my laptop to bed for our Saturday snuggle. Some people read the NYT's, others of us enjoy nuggets of poo stories.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So glad Nina is herself again. I've taken Rufus and my laptop to bed for our Saturday snuggle. Some people read the NYT's, others of us enjoy nuggets of poo stories.


Hmmm yes! Or necklace stories...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that the Munchkin is better.
I haven't ever seen Kiki be sick after eating grass, it always comes out the other end, sometimes with assistance needed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry your gorgeous girl has been poorly but glad she sounds better now, maybe you will be spared 'the beads' if she chews well!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Sorry your gorgeous girl has been poorly but glad she sounds better now, maybe you will be spared 'the beads' if she chews well!!


Thanks and yes, I hope so!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> And we didn't even need Tracey to help!


Haha only just catching up!! And of course I found it hilarious! you know me so well ladies this is my kind of thread!! 
Beads smeads necklaces smecklaces!!  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad Nina is better Ruth....and yes Anal Beads, wrong end for pearls I feel!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just seeing this. Poor Nina I'm glad she is ok now. Willow did the same thing with the grass the last time she was really sick. We had to carry her out to pee and then bring her right back because she wouldn't stop eating the grass.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna. She seems 100% again. No grassy poops either! Don't know where that grass has gone.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Catching up on this Ruth. Good to hear Nina is better. I know your feeding raw and I noticed my two do this too. I will increase the vegetables (baby carrots for treats or add a blend of spinach, kale, squash, zucchini) to their diet. I think some proteins have a higher fat content that seems to unsettle my two's tummies. Also, I get really queasy on certain antibiotic so I totally empathize with baby Nina. Hugs to you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Catching up on this Ruth. Good to hear Nina is better. I know your feeding raw and I noticed my two do this too. I will increase the vegetables (baby carrots for treats or add a blend of spinach, kale, squash, zucchini) to their diet. I think some proteins have a higher fat content that seems to unsettle my two's tummies. Also, I get really queasy on certain antibiotic so I totally empathize with baby Nina. Hugs to you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Maureen, I don't think it's the raw as they have the same formula each time. Prob those antibiotics. She's absolutely fine now, funny that it never affected her poop.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Re feeding them vegetables ( raw). Have you noticed that what goes in comes out in the same state? That's because dogs don't have the acid in their stomachs to breakdown cellulose, and it can actually cause them problems ( acid build up) if you feed them too much vegetable matter. So be careful with the veg. I know. It's a mine field!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Their poops are pretty small and well digested. Ruth, I swear it's the raw diet. It makes my two have iron stomachs whereas on kindle any slight change and I'm wiping the poo not just picking it up. 

Interestingly I don't always see bits of carrots when I give to them for a snack. I also when giving them the other vegetables will pulverize them into tiny bits and give them maybe a tablespoon a day. 

I do this when the grass eating seems to be really bad. I worry what pesticides and weed killers are put on the grass at the parks, so I would rather give them my blend than have them chew on that stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry just seeing this!!
Poor Nina! I hope that she gets better quick!
Cricket and Lady send Kisses!


----------

